# 2005 GTO Tire Sizes



## Wolf12 (May 9, 2005)

What are the largest tires that I can fit on my 17" stock wheels without having rubbing problems? Currently I have 245/45R17 on and would like to upgrade to a larger tire without purchasing new wheels.

thanks for the responses.


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I think most people just put on wider tires on the rear...they are 275/40/17 I believe..Nitto 555s. Those apparently will fit on the stock wheels....the other brands from what people have said on here require wider wheels.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

I put P-Zero's on 275-40-17. I had to roll fenders slightly though. Traction is excellent.arty:


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I have 275 40 17 Nitto DR's for the rear.....no problems.


----------



## Yellow6.0 (Dec 19, 2005)

*how about 265's*

If I go with a 265 rear tire, should I go with a 40 or 45 aspect ratio? I imagine if others are getting 275's on 265's should fit without rolling the fenders, right?


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

275/35/18 BFG drag radials in the rear work well for me. But I did need to roll the fenders. On 9.5 inch wide


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Yellow6.0 said:


> If I go with a 265 rear tire, should I go with a 40 or 45 aspect ratio? I imagine if others are getting 275's on 265's should fit without rolling the fenders, right?


what size rim you got?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Here's a tire size calculator I found on Miata.net when I had one of those. Works for any car of course; you plug in the tire you have, or stock size tire, and then it calculates the difference, profile and width for whatever you want to go to.

Helpful if you want to keep speedo close to reality- - -

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

Wolf12 said:


> What are the largest tires that I can fit on my 17" stock wheels without having rubbing problems? Currently I have 245/45R17 on and would like to upgrade to a larger tire without purchasing new wheels.
> 
> thanks for the responses.


245s are the widest you can fit on the stock 8" wide rims. Go to http://www.tirerack.com and look for the tire sizes you want. Click on a tire and it will give you rim sizes that will work.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

The car already understeers in the stock set-up. Even though larger tires in the rear will improve tractions turing acceleration, won't they make the car understeer even more?


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> I have 275 40 17 Nitto DR's for the rear.....no problems.


Hey Johnebegoode,

I like your LED conversion. Where and how much? I'd like to do that to mine to match my red interior. The lime green just doesn't quite look right. Also, did they do your stereo too?


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

If I go with 265/40/17 on the rear how much more road noise will I get? The salesman at Discount Tire told me that they would have a lot more road noise if I went with the 275/40/17.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Could you get away with 265/40 17 on the front and rear? I want to be able to rotate my tires regularly. Guys running the DR's, are you just putting them on the back and not the front? I kinda want the car to be symetrical.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Xman said:


> The car already understeers in the stock set-up. Even though larger tires in the rear will improve tractions turing acceleration, won't they make the car understeer even more?


Understeer is a function of the front tires not having enough traction. The front tires skid forward through the turn instead of gripping and turning like they should. I suspect the car would be much more prone to oversteer if it had proper tires on it to begin with. The all-season tires that pontiac puts on there kinda suck. The traction is horrible when they are cold, and only slightly better once they get warm.


----------



## GTO2104 (Dec 12, 2005)

So can i put 275 40 r17 on my stock rims, and will i have to roll my fenders a little. I wanna buy the mickey thompson et street radials


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

looks like i will have to roll if i want to put folks in the back. no folks= no rolling


----------

